# Let see those stallion pictures!!



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

Let see those stallion pictures!!

Here mine  Luke the Duke









Show me your stallions


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow, I have TONS of stud pictures.... so I'm only putting a few... If you wanna know more about any of them tell me! I believe all of them are still standing....

Sorry if these are WAY huge....


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh I forgot to put a pictures of me and Luke 
























and mlkarel2010 your stallions are beautiful and gorgeous!!


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

mlkarel2010 your stallions are beautiful and gorgeous!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Lovely pictures, they are all stunning!!


----------



## DolRaeArabians (Jul 19, 2008)

"Ranger"

























"Truck"


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

DolRaeArabians your stallions are gorgous!!


----------



## DolRaeArabians (Jul 19, 2008)

Parker Horse Ranch said:


> DolRaeArabians your stallions are gorgous!!


Thanks, we are very proud of all our stock.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Parker Horse Ranch said:


> mlkarel2010 your stallions are beautiful and gorgeous!!


sadly I don't own, them, but I helped train them and are friends with their owners


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

I have two geldings...does that count?!


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

mlkarel2010: They are beautiful and at least you get to see them and work and train them.
girl_on_black_pony: Sure you can post the gelding, I would like to see them.


----------



## HappyAppy (Jul 20, 2008)

mlkarel2010- Love your stallions. I own geldings but great pictures...


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

DolRaeArabians, great photos - you sure know how to market your horses!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

mlkarel2010

Which stallion is your favor. to work with and ride?


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

my favorite is that dark bay in the 3rd, 4th, 5th, and 6th pictures... He was fun and he was the one I got to work with the most. There was at least two weeks when i was the ONLY one riding him when my trainer was getting paid to train him... lol, he was a pretty boy!


----------



## firemom1 (Jul 17, 2008)

HEre is an arabian stallion from our barn, he is a sweety!!
He is currantly a halter horse cause he is young, but is doing very well and has been winning!


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

The Arabian is beautiful!!


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

Here another pictures of Luke warming him up around the barrel







and check out my new video of him barrel racing on my website http://www.freewebs.com/parkerhorseranch2/index.htm 


He currently going strong and faster around the barrel, he still not knocking a single barrel down and is going good around those barrel. Yesterday late afternon I was barrel racing him and he did great and sharp around those barrel so close that I counlt use my reins and I want to use the rein so I could turn him but he seem to be doing the job himself and all I had to do was hold on to him!! and I found me a horse trailer and waiting for them to fix it up and then I train him to load out and in and when he used to the trailer then it may be a little long before I hit the road and enter him in barrel racing to competition. I taking every thing slow with Luke.


----------



## librahorse94 (May 7, 2008)

oh my god i love the picture with the cow and the first pictures of the stallion are stunning. These horses are amazing.


----------



## CupidsBlessing (Jun 25, 2011)

*This is my mare's sire*

Rhocky Rhoad


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

gorgeous horses you got there guys. absolutely beautiful


----------

